# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  goal posts

## manofaus

I refer everything that I do at home as part of a renovation or improvement on the house as goal posts...... the ones that the missus sets for me... what are you doing this weekend paul...... yeah more goal posts....
never score tho

----------


## Neri

I know what women want, manofaus ... everything! They are never content, never satisfied. They were invented to make a bloke's life hell, in my opinion. I reflected the other day about how much of my life I'd spent carting the missus's clutter about. And about the strain it must have imposed on my body - ageing me prematurely, I reckon. You've got me in the mood for a whinge-post!

----------

